# Kostenlose IP Telefonie?



## athlon (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Ist es möglich mit IP Telefonen z.B. über eine DSL leitung kostenlos zu telefonieren oder ist das nicht machbar?


----------



## rsspider (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

hey im Internet ist fast alles moeglich. Schaust du hier. Ist ein ganz nettes Prog mit sehr guter Quali.

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## athlon (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht von PC zu PC sondern von IP-Telefon zu IP-Telefon


----------



## melmager (30. Dezember 2004)

dan kuck doch mal hier

htttp://www.sipgate.de

einer von vielen - der viel mir halt ein


----------



## athlon (11. Januar 2005)

Hat denn irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen mit sipgate?
taugen die geräte da was oder sollte man lieber "vernünftige" hardware holen?
Kann denn jemand ein gutes SIP Telefon empfehlen? Möglichst auch ein schnurloses?


----------

